

Should you be able to wear blackface? - hawkharris
http://www.alligator.org/opinion/columns/article_d740eb08-d247-11e2-90e9-0019bb2963f4.html

======
bifrost
Able to? Yeah. Should you? NO. If you're an actor portraying a specific time
period, sure.

Its not like people don't know what it means (unless you're a child) or what
its about or what it meant historically...

